# Warwoman hunter pressure



## chuckNwind (Sep 19, 2018)

Greetings fellow bear hunters.  I am new to hunting in GA and was wondering how much the pressure would increase on Warwoman WMA once rifle bear opens next weekend.  Basically, i am trying to decide if i should go in for an extended hunt before rifle opens or does the hunting pressure really not change much in that area??  I also want to thank the regular contributors to this forum for their post.  I have learn quite a bit from reading the post here.  Thanks again!


----------



## livinoutdoors (Sep 19, 2018)

The less you mention things on the internet the less pressure they get


----------



## strothershwacker (Sep 19, 2018)

Them ridges are crowd control.


----------



## chuckNwind (Sep 19, 2018)

livinoutdoors said:


> The less you mention things on the internet the less pressure they get


i havent found anything that great.  I was just wondering if the flood gates opened with rifle.


----------



## chuckNwind (Sep 19, 2018)

strothershwacker said:


> Them ridges are crowd control.



Thats no joke.  i have to keep my boots in 4-LO.


----------



## Tio Hey Seuss (Sep 20, 2018)

It gets less pressure than chattahoochee or chestatee. You can look at hunter participation and success stats on the dnr website.


----------



## Gerrik (Sep 20, 2018)

Warwoman has big bears. And some STEEP ridges. I hunted it a few times, a few years ago. There’s a reason it doesn’t get a ton of pressure.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 20, 2018)

Gerrik said:


> Warwoman has big bears. And some STEEP ridges. I hunted it a few times, a few years ago. There’s a reason it doesn’t get a ton of pressure.



Lines on the topomap touch each other.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Sep 20, 2018)

Better read your book  !! Me....Personally....i would not waste my time there !! We were hunting pigs last werkend. I found a "sleep rock" ...we call em !! Scat all over the place out front and a very obivious bed !! I couldn't care less for every bear out there !!


----------



## chuckNwind (Sep 20, 2018)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Better read your book  !! Me....Personally....i would not waste my time there !! We were hunting pigs last werkend. I found a "sleep rock" ...we call em !! Scat all over the place out front and a very obivious bed !! I couldn't care less for every bear out there !!


Ok, better read my book??  What am I missing??


----------



## Tio Hey Seuss (Sep 20, 2018)

Check your dates on warwoman rifle


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Sep 20, 2018)

Warwoman ...in the past...is only open 2 times a year for center fire !! I can put you on a den...for a price !! LOL


----------



## chuckNwind (Sep 20, 2018)

http://www.eregulations.com/georgia/hunting/w-m-a-regulations-t-z/

*Bear*
*Archery*

Sept. 8-28 s
*Firearms*

General Hunt: Sept. 29-Oct. 7 s | Nov. 8-11 c | Nov. 29 – Dec. 2 c

Book says the same.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Sep 20, 2018)

I see you are from Anderson SC.  I would look off the WMA in the Overflow Creek water shed, or the Burrell's Ford area where the guy was found dead after hunting his body for 10 days !! That is bear country...and i wouldn't make the mistake he made by going alone !!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Sep 20, 2018)

chuckNwind said:


> http://www.eregulations.com/georgia/hunting/w-m-a-regulations-t-z/
> 
> *Bear*
> *Archery*
> ...


There ya go !


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Sep 20, 2018)

greg_n_clayton said:


> I see you are from Anderson SC.  I would look off the WMA in the Overflow Creek water shed, or the Burrell's Ford area where the guy was found dead after hunting his body for 10 days !! That is bear country...and i wouldn't make the mistake he made by going alone !!


If you do go alone...put some sort of tracking device on your body !


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Sep 20, 2018)

These guys over here do not get paid to hunt your donkey !!


----------



## chuckNwind (Sep 20, 2018)

I live in Anderson, but grew up in long creek.  Not too far from the warwoman.  I heard all about that poor fella and the one in Tallulah Gorge.  As for the season dates i still dont see your point.  I only archery hunt if that makes any difference to your point.


----------



## Doug B. (Sep 21, 2018)

Why limit yourself to the WMA? There are thousands of acres of National Forest land outside of WMA that never has any pressure.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Sep 21, 2018)

Better be in shape before u go to Warwoman....


----------



## strothershwacker (Sep 21, 2018)

greg_n_clayton said:


> If you do go alone...put some sort of tracking device on your body !


 Thanks for the warning. Will you go with me and protect me? People die everyday. Most of them have folks with em when they do. The dead man didn't ask anyone to come find him.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Sep 21, 2018)

strothershwacker said:


> Thanks for the warning. Will you go with me and protect me? People die everyday. Most of them have folks with em when they do. The dead man didn't ask anyone to come find him.


Sure !! I am serious about the bear den !! What I meant is at leadt let people where you are going. People get hunted around here on a regular basis.  They go out alone, dont tell anyone whwre and etc. The guy that slipped into the park and fell off the North rim, that story sounds fishy !! His buddy couldnt tell the searchers where or when he last saw his buddy !!


----------



## strothershwacker (Sep 21, 2018)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Sure !! I am serious about the bear den !! What I meant is at leadt let people where you are going. People get hunted around here on a regular basis.  They go out alone, dont tell anyone whwre and etc. The guy that slipped into the park and fell off the North rim, that story sounds fishy !! His buddy couldnt tell the searchers where or when he last saw his buddy !!


  I totally agree. There are people that go off into the woods unprepared and inexperienced. Sometimes it cost them their lives. Anything can happen at anytime, but with proper planning, navigation and common sense no one should be afraid of of the woods. I'd rather be lost in the woods than found in the city.


----------

